# Sydney apartments



## bkeefe8

Hello all,
I am planning on going to Australia for a year in September. I am just curious to know if apartments are expensive or affordable in Sydney. I am 18 and will be getting a job, but I just want to know how much of my work and money will go towards a apartment.

Also, I may have at least one other person coming with me, who will also live in the apartment.


----------



## BMitch1027

Hi Bkeefe8,

Here is a link to a site I found while researching Australia. I have not been there yet, but have spent tons of hours reading and trying to learn. This site looks like a good place to start for you.. and perhaps others will have better resources they will contribute as well..

Rental Properties, Homes and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au


----------



## martina_green

Hey!
I'm here staying with a "hostfamily". In my case it's actually just an old lady, but it's cheap ($240 weekly, with breakky and dinner on weeekdays and breakky, lunch and dinner on weekends), I have a pool, spa, sauna and gym, my own room, my own bathroom and I can come and go whenever I want to. 
Maybe they also offer rooms for 2 persons. Just write a mail: [email protected]


----------



## Wanderer

martina_green said:


> Hey!
> I'm here staying with a "hostfamily". In my case it's actually just an old lady, but it's cheap ($240 weekly, with breakky and dinner on weeekdays and breakky, lunch and dinner on weekends), I have a pool, spa, sauna and gym, my own room, my own bathroom and I can come and go whenever I want to.
> Maybe they also offer rooms for 2 persons. Just write a mail: [email protected]


That's great value Martina and out of interest I looked for Meridian and found them and other links @ Nature Care College ~ International Students ~ Living in Sydney


----------



## Mohadtu

Me too i have been not there yet in Australia but beware about one person in Canada. Laeeque Ahmed is famous for selling at asking price, if not for all the other scams. Maybe next do some research on people before you deal with them. Thank god for forums and blogs.


----------



## Dexter

It depends where in Sydney you would like to rent an apartment. There will be different price in Penrith, different in Parramatta, different in Burwood and totally different in Bondi.


----------



## annieng

yeah it depends on where you work and where you want to stay. Around the Chippendale area (quite close to CBD and not so expensive as in CBD), a two-bedroom apartment is around $500/week. I think rent in Sydney is expensive compared to salaries.


----------



## Dexter

$500 per week is a lot. You would rather look a little bit further and rent can go down to $350 on 2 br unit.


----------



## Silentsleeper

As everyone said it depends on where you want to live. the closer to the CBD you are the more expensive it can get. Also it depends on how long you are going to stay in Sydney for (im guessing your on a WHV so your planning on living in different cities). the other problem is that most real estate agents in Sydney prefer that you have a previous rental history in Australia as well as signing a 6 or 12 month lease, So if things dont work out your stuck in a contract that is hard to get out of. Look into some student or traveller boarding houses there all around the City and rooms can vary from $200 - $300 per week. Bonds are usually low for these and bills are generally included. Also a great way for you to get to know people in Sydney. Also remember rentals in Sydney are 95% unfurnished.

Look up Sydney Terraces they are based in Enmore, great location and pretty cheap, plus furnished, Bills included, internet available and close to the CBD.


----------



## annieshark

Sydney is getting more and more expensive - if you want somewhere decent to live without paying too much money, try out west or southwest!


----------



## dreamerman

Remember trade-off between distance (cheaper rent) & travel (train/bus).


----------



## AdamK

*Accommodation types in Australia*

Before you start to look for accommodation, consider the type of them. Which one suits you most.


Accommodation types
Hotels and Guest Houses
Share accommodations
Rent a flat of house
Homestay
Boarding schools
Campus accommodations


----------



## AdamK

Dexter said:


> $500 per week is a lot. You would rather look a little bit further and rent can go down to $350 on 2 br unit.


You have to go so much further. I am living at Dee Why, but a two bedroom apartment is closer to $500, than $350.

$240 for a week with meals is a great bargain. You can consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Sacredtravel

When you seek out for apartments to rent out, there are a number of parameters that you might want to look out for. In fact, most of these parameters are the kinds that you might have come across in general housing terminology, but not many people would've bothered to learn more about them. In fact, they might be things that you would have taken for granted, but when it comes to Sydney apartments for rent, you should make sure that you check out all of these qualities and only then go in for the right kind of apartment.

The most important factor of them all would be location. As with any aspect of real estate, you would want to rent out an apartment that is conveniently located for you. Hence, even with Sydney apartments for rent, you have to make sure that it is located in a nice area that is close to the place of work or probably a point of interest for you. Make sure that you speak to your realtor clearly about your preferences and only get the kind of apartments that are suitably located for you.

Right behind location is the kind of apartment that you might be looking at. As far as possible, try to go in for a fully furnished apartment. Don't look at apartments that require some work to be done, since you are going to be renting this apartment out. Hence, as much as possible, you should go in for Sydney apartments for rent that are fully furnished. This cuts out work for you and effectively, you can move in right away and begin with your life without any problems of any kind. Sometimes, you might get a good deal on an apartment that might be semi furnished; consider this only if it is a really good deal and you have nothing better to choose from.

Getting everything you want usually means shelling out a lot of money. Consider budget in the picture as well, as you wouldn't want to end up blowing a lot of money in the long run. Ideally, you would want to keep a target in mind and only spend the amount of money that you have earmarked for the occasion. Hence, you should try and restrict yourself to this amount and not end up blowing up something like twice the original limit. No matter how good the Sydney apartments for rent are, you should make it a point to stick to your budget always.

Thanks.......


----------



## Bear

Hi, try this link Flatmate Finders Share Accommodation - 3000 House Share & Housemates

I found a great apartment in Glebe for $350 pw. My friends budget was closer to $100 so she found a small place in Darlinghurst but also a bigger house share in Glebe. You join for free if you're looking and pay approx $15 if you find somewhere. People looking for flatmates post a description of the property, themselves and others living there, bills etc and some pics.

Finding a place for 2 will be harder. Good luck!


----------



## Dexter

Dee Why is considered expensive area. If you head west or south instead of north you will find it cheaper. 

In Belmore (about 25 minutes from the city by train) you will get a 2 bedder for less than $300 per week. Campsie is slightly expensive but still around $300 per week. As for south - there will be 2 bedroom units around Kogarah/Rockdale/Bexley for around $350 per week. All with easy access to train station - much better connection than from Dee Why.


----------



## michaelstone

rent in Sydney can be cheap if you opt for shared accommodation.


----------



## jigkyponker

Sydney is built around one of the world's most beautiful harbours and is Australia's largest and oldest city. This affordable Sydney accommodation has everything that you will need to ensure that you stay in the city is comfortable and memorable.


----------



## billcage

*Hi! I'm a newbie here guys. I joined this forum because I believe that I will gain much knowledge and information. Recently, my aunt had encountered a fraud case. Is there a way to know if the company is a scam? How?*


----------



## jcljones

*sydney apartments*

Sydney Apartments are very expensive and hard to get. Its a very long application required to get an apartment. My sister and her husband apllyed for more than a dozen places before they got one. They pay $500 for a 2 bedroom place.


----------



## Lawrence

Granny flats can be one of the cheapest options. If you can find one in a suburb away from the city they can be very cheap.


----------



## mferguson11

I am also coming to Sydney on a working holiday visa. 

And flat sharing has got to be a major consideration, ideally with someone in a similar situation to me and there would be good!


----------



## jeremyh

*apartments in Sydney*

Well the Sydney is one of the most expensive cities in Australia. If you want to get a room on a rent here then you'll have to pay at least $450-700 depending upon the type of apartment you are looking to rent.


----------



## dannmauro

Are these estimates for weekly, biweekly, or monthly rentals?


----------



## Bear

I paid $350pw for a v nice place. My mate paid $100pw for a not v nice place. Depends what you're looking for.
Go to flatmatefinders.com or realestate.com etc to search.


----------



## dannmauro

are darlinghurst, surry hills etc. generally nicer suburbs? i want to live within walking distance of most things i was thinking about neutral bay but it's 5km away from cbd! too far!


----------



## Bear

I wouldn't say Darlinghurst was a nice area. Pyrmont & Glebe are walking distance & nice I think. Potts Point & Surrey Hills also.


----------



## AdamK

dannmauro said:


> Are these estimates for weekly, biweekly, or monthly rentals?


Unfortunately weekly rental prices.


----------



## CL Sin

Lawrence said:


> Pyrmont and Gleebe are very nice suburbs, they have some excellent cafes and restaurants, and are very close to the city. Unfortunately due to the fact of the close proximity to the city, they can also be very expensive. If you can find a cheap share house, then it would be a cool location.


Hey Lawerence,

How about buying a apartment at Caringbah or Miranda? Is it good?


----------

